# What is this thing?



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

My buddy found this animal in his cage. Nobody around here knows what it is. What do you think?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

It's a very old racoon.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

chupacabra!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

****...and a dead one at that.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*Raccoon*

Well it was a raccoon. Jason Slocum


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Messed up '****. Pretty mangey but you can see the rings on the tail,and tell by the front paws.
Rick


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

It was alive in the cage....who did all that to it???


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Ruh Roh!*


*
[*]Texas Ocelot (Leopardus pardalis albescens)*
The Texas ocelot is classified as a member of the order _Carnivora (Carnivores)_ and is a member of the family _Felidae_. It is classified as an endangered species due to an estimated population of less than 250 mature individuals. The Texas ocelot can be found in Mexico and the United States.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> It was alive in the cage....who did all that to it???


My guess is a .22 rimfire


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Why would you kill it? Especially when you don't know what it is?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* Sushiman2000.....did"ur Buddy" do that to that animal???*


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't kill, just know a friend of a friend who did.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Did you broil it or throw it on the pit? 

Taste like chicken?


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

It's a long legged ringtail night cat. Last I heard there was only one left in the.....

.....Never mind.

They're extinct.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

saved it the agony of a slow and painful death from snakebite...


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*rut roe*

Hunee, get me a cold beer, and start cookin some pop corn please. i see another 5-6 pager coming. Hey, i could use that skin for a nice handmade custom knife sheath.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

enjoy !


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Old mama ****.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes ole faded out, starving, hungry, thirsty, ****. 

Charlie


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Before shooting the next one give Fresh2Salt a call. I believe he was in need of more ***** to guard his deer feeder.

JK James :rotfl:


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

A very old raccoon...
Good fishin...


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Man are you ever in for it! I see a 5 - 10 pager coming out of this, lol . First, I am no tree hugger by any means, if you dont believe me look at some of my posts, but I do believe that you should have turned that old mama **** loose. Next,,,,, taking a photo of a shot up animal and then posting it to the world is not too smart. It only makes us hunters look BAD! ARE YOU STUPID??? You have no bragging rights there, the only thing you did was kill a Mama , now with a bunch of babies starving in some tree man .... Now I'll kick back and watch the circus, cause it's coming!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*im sorry but thats funny*

im sorry but thats funny:birthday2



WTN said:


> Before shooting the next one give Fresh2Salt a call. I believe he was in need of more ***** to guard his deer feeder.
> 
> JK James :rotfl:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Why?*

In central Texas, we call it a Ring Tail. Could be wrong. I think this question has been ask but

​​*Why did you kill it???? Thay are not very agresave!!!!*​ ​


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

It is not a ringtail. It is a raccoon.

Who cares if it is dead? 

Not agresave??? Don't know what that is. They are aggressive and cause a ton of property damage. 

I don't think there is any shortage of ***** out in the wild. Not from what I've seen splattered along the roadways.


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

sandollr said:


> Why would you kill it? Especially when you don't know what it is?


Yall are all wrong, that thing is half **** and half snake....
We all know that it is half **** but not knowing what kind of snake that thing is, is what got him killed.............:headknock


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

For all the people that can't read previous posts: I DID NOT KILL THIS ANIMAL. I wasn't there when it was shot. I've never met the person that shot it. I don't condone the killing of it (other than it was a nusicance in the crawl space of the persons home). I only posted the picture to find out what it was. CHEESE AND RICE.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

sushiman2000 said:


> For all the people that can't read previous posts: I DID NOT KILL THIS ANIMAL. I wasn't there when it was shot. I've never met the person that shot it. I don't condone the killing of it (other than it was a nusicance in the crawl space of the persons home). I only posted the picture to find out what it was. CHEESE AND RICE.


Cheese and Rice??????????? Explain.....

See what happens when you post a senseless killing on public forum board.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

scwine said:


> Cheese and Rice??????????? Explain.....
> 
> See what happens when you post a senseless killing on public forum board.


 "Cheese and Rice", dangit , i'm hongry again, wish i had some bar-b-qued "****" Lol


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Who was doing the shooting? Ray Charles? Oh wait, he is dead to. STOP THE KILLING!!!


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

That's the mamma **** that left 12 brat's stealing corn out of my feeder, I will capture the kids and send them to ya so they can grieve!!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Who invited Barak and friends?



Hookem said:


> In central Texas, we call it a Ring Tail. Could be wrong. I think this question has been ask but
> 
> ​​*Why did you kill it???? Thay are not very agresave!!!!*​ ​


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks like a **** to me. I think I would have blocked the hole in the house and let it go. A cat on the other hand, could use the lead injection.


----------



## corkster (Jun 14, 2006)

rockhound76 said:


> It's a long legged ringtail night cat. Last I heard there was only one left in the.....
> 
> .....Never mind.
> 
> They're extinct.


I think we have a winner!!
LMAO.


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

Three people have said "mama" ****- what the heck is that?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's a racalope. you're friend should be very proud of himself for killing that evil man-eating creature. he must be some kind of hunter. he has done mankind a great service.


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> it's a racalope. you're friend should be very proud of himself for killing that evil man-eating creature. he must be some kind of hunter. he has done mankind a great service.


*** I thought you loved snake's???????????????
What do you use to pick that bark out of your teeth??


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

And TTHHEEENNNN!!!!!


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

oooh boy, this is going to be a good one!


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

As an Apex predator I just wanted to say ..................HI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm wasted ..just like that ****!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I hope you're joking.



mastercylinder said:


> it's a racalope. you're friend should be very proud of himself for killing that evil man-eating creature. he must be some kind of hunter. he has done mankind a great service.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

jUVENILE kANGArOOO aN uGLY oNE!!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

pROLLY tAsTe likE allIgAOr, wICh tAstE lIKE rattLEsNAKE, wICH tAStE LIKE cHicKEN iF YOU cOok iT.


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Its a ring tail...Dont see them much anymore. I use to trap them all the time, I just let ring tails go. I hear yotes love to eat those things..


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*Sow *****

It's an old sow ****, probably this ones momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

See you should have put in on your shoulder like snapper!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

I would have just taken it somewhere in the woods and let it go.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dknut said:


> I hope you're joking.


with mc, you can't ever be sure if he's being serious or silly. i thought the "racalope" reference might have given it away, though.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

When in doubt, blow it's brains out.


----------



## texasdisaster (Feb 18, 2008)

*This is what it is.*

Check it.


----------



## littlered1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow, thats 1 ugly critter, huh?


----------



## butch (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't of wasted a bullet on that mangy critter I would of just threw the cage in the pond. Mange is a big problem in the wild and it spreads from animal to animal


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Call me a "tree-hugging liberal" if you like, but I'm not. I'm a hunter, I'm a fisher"person". I just don't see the sense of killing an animal IN A TRAP that you don't even know what it is. Was it a danger to you? Was it eating corn from your feeder? NO! It as not a threat, but you put a bullet in it's head .. because you can.

Ugh.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> When in doubt, blow it's brains out.


So what your saying is, if your ignorant, you should kill?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Bravo, Gary!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

katamundi


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Gary said:


> So what your saying is, if your ignorant, you should kill?


I was joking actually. I only kill birds and fish but thats just me.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I misspelted that it is coatimundi but looks like a cross between that and a ring tail.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

butch said:


> I wouldn't of wasted a bullet on that mangy critter I would of just threw the cage in the pond. Mange is a big problem in the wild and it spreads from animal to animal


You thought this through?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

butch said:


> I wouldn't of wasted a bullet on that mangy critter I would of just threw the cage in the pond. Mange is a big problem in the wild and it spreads from animal to animal


So do STD's. From man to woman to man to woman. Doh!

Load the gun.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ringtail, looks juvi to me: 



coatamundi 




The first name that popped into my mind was the coati but when they said ringtail, I said duh, Texas ringtail. They are very similar, both have variations in appearance and I think their ranges overlap. I think the rigtail is an arid terrain creature and the coati is more tropical like souh texas through mexico and latin america and South America.

So where was this captured?


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahh, I see st. augustine grass. Texas coast, right? It looks like too small ears and narrow face for a ****. The tail is close to one though. As much as I want to say ringtail because I heard of them more in South Texas, (not on the gulf coast tho) it looks more like a coat to me which is Mexico and southward but tropical... We have similar climate on the coast at least part of the year.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

2shallow/majek said:


> Three people have said "mama" ****- what the heck is that?


You see there are "papa ****'s" and "mama ****'s" :wink: and when they get together they make more of the little corn stealing *******'s.

Sorry, I was just being a smart arse.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I said "ringtail" in my smart aleck post because it sorta looked like one to me. I haven't seen a coati before, so maybe it could be one of those, but if it was a '****, it was as in bad a shape as any I've ever seen. The tail and forelimbs looked all wrong to me, but I'm certainly no expert.

Whatever it was, unless it showed definite signs of being a diseased **** or some other sick animal YOU COULD IDENTIFY, then killing it made little sense to me.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*"Whatever it was, unless it showed definite signs of being a diseased **** or some other sick animal YOU COULD IDENTIFY, then killing it made little sense to me."*

It was totally senseless to kill that animal. JMO. Thank you, Rockhound.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

snapper said:


> It's an old sow ****, probably this ones momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ya'll look alike !!!! lmao !!!! jk


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Texas Ringtail, BTW your so called friend should be stripped of his guns !!!!!

http://whozoo.org/Intro2002/MeliChild/MKC_Ringtail.htm


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

I see that the bloody photo was removed ? why, everyone should see how dum [email protected]#^%^ act!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

So now you're comparing a **** (or whatever it is) to a human? Did you think that through before you typed it?



sandollr said:


> So do STD's. From man to woman to man to woman. Doh!
> 
> Load the gun.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm a new 2cooler with maybe a half a dozen or more replies. So if I'm out of line with some of you senior members just let me know but I was just wondering, if your buddy set the trap out, what was he or she hoping or trying to trap?


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

The story I heard was that there was an animal in the crawl space that was killing rodents. The rodents would then decompose and smell really bad. The trap was then set. I'm not even sure if the problem has stopped.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

JDM1967 said:


> Texas Ringtail, BTW your so called friend should be stripped of his guns !!!!!
> 
> http://whozoo.org/Intro2002/MeliChild/MKC_Ringtail.htm


This quote was in the link you provided....thought it hit right on the mark....

"He who is cruel to animals becomes hard also in his dealings with men. We can judge the heart of a man by his treatment of animals." - Immanuel Kant


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

By the way..... why did the dead **** pic get deleted? I see lots of other dead animal pictures on this board all the time. To my knowledge most trappers actually kill animals for their fur. For all I know this animal was killed during a legal hunting seasson. If I posted a picture of a dead rat in a trap and posted it with the caption "Hey look at the size of this giant rat" would it be deleted too? Where exactly is the line? Does the animal in question need to be eaten, because I know there's somebody out there that's eaten an "ol mama ****."


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

"He who is cruel to animals becomes hard also in his dealings with men."

Perfect. My point exactly.


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

heres one for you.. "be nice to people not just animals" - Ducksmasher

hah, look people he said it was a nuisance animal in a crawlspace. So they arent threatened or endangered. Take it out, they dont belong in the house. And if you say well you could have just let it go, I love the theory of a live trap. Trap whatever animal it is and release it so its free to come right back! I laugh at the live mouse traps! too funny.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it's cruel to eat hamburgers.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Hate to even bring this one to the top b/c someone might read alot of your pansy ***** responses and get the wrong idea about Texans. Those of you that talk about NOT killing that **** have about as much country sense as a white wing dove.....pathetic.


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

theres nothing wrong with killing a ****, unless your a treehugger or work for peta. this animal was a nuisance, and i released somewhere else would become someone elses problem. for all those people out there judging others, Judge not lest you be judged. get over yourselves and let people do what they do without having someone break it off in their rears whenever someone post something. Last i read, it was against 2cool rules to be a junior gamewarden on here. and thats what everyone has become.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ckill said:


> Hate to even bring this one to the top b/c someone might read alot of your pansy ***** responses and get the wrong idea about Texans. Those of you that talk about NOT killing that **** have about as much country sense as a white wing dove.....pathetic.


Pansy*****?

This is a joke, right?

Keep in mind the theme of the original post:

1) He didn't know what it was...no idea. That's why he posted the thread.
2) His buddy didn't know what it was (by inference).

Therefore, he killed an animal he could not identify for no rational/logical reason.

Is this not correct?

I'll welcome any factual corrections to this conclusion (I'm old and may have missed something).

Name calling and the *******, "Kill everything and God will sort it out" philososphy doesn't work with most thinking folks.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

No not a joke. I know it's a ****, I am pretty sure the shooter knew it was also. Sure it looks a little funny but it pretty easy to agree its no protected species. 
It was causing harm to his property and it was shot end of story. Even if he was not 100% on the ID it was a nuisance on HIS land and he had every right to remove it by any means necessary.

Also Rock my post was not direct just to you I couldn't even read them all before I made a response. I am also not the kill everything type never have been. But I would have killed that ****.



rockhound76 said:


> Pansy*****?
> 
> This is a joke, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Man are you ever in for it! I see a 5 - 10 pager coming out of this, lol


LOL On page 9 and still going. :spineyes:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

hey thats an old ****. I love how they removed the bloody pic but they didn't remove the pic where the **** is in a ant bed. I would have saved that **** and put him in one of my co workers yards. definilty would have killed two birds with one stone without really killing anything at all.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

How can people visit a hunting/fishing forum where pictures of dead fish, deer and other varmints are posted and then cry about a dead ****? This animal was a pest, not protected and he got rid of his problem. Ok so there was a little grey area where species identification was a problem...who cares. Those who are whining about this dead **** have obviously never walked up to a cage with a trapped **** inside of it. They normally aren't really happy about the situation and are really audible about it. If y'all have problems viewing dead animals may I suggest the Sesame Street web site or something? This isn't the right place for PETA supporters.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Blue_Wave028 said:


> How can people visit a hunting/fishing forum where pictures of dead fish, deer and other varmints are posted and then cry about a dead ****? This animal was a pest, not protected and he got rid of his problem. Ok so there was a little grey area where species identification was a problem...who cares. Those who are whining about this dead **** have obviously never walked up to a cage with a trapped **** inside of it. They normally aren't really happy about the situation and are really audible about it. If y'all have problems viewing dead animals may I suggest the Sesame Street web site or something? This isn't the right place for PETA supporters.


Some of us were raised to respect all wildlife. The only reason to kill is for protection, or to eat! The difference between Cowboys and Indians were the Indians only killed what they needed and they used every bit of what they killed. And The Cowboys killed the Indians!


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Blue_Wave028 said:


> ...his problem. Ok so there was a little grey area where species identification was a problem...who cares. .........This isn't the right place for PETA supporters.


LOL
Remind me not to use you as my forward artillery spotter.
Thanks for the laugh. It made my morning.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gary said:


> Some of us were raised to respect all wildlife. The only reason to kill is for protection, or to eat! The difference between Cowboys and Indians were the Indians only killed what they needed and they used every bit of what they killed. And The Cowboys killed the Indians!


Yeah well they don't always respect your property and you have the right to shoot these offending animals as long as they aren't protected. If you are having issues with Coyotes killing your chickens you can cut them down and nobody will say a word. If you have mountain lions killing your horses you can shoot them...whats the difference? We never were talking about cowboys or indians in this matter.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary said:


> The only reason to kill is for protection, or to eat!


So by that statement I would guess that your home is crawling with roaches/rats. 

I know it is not apples to apples but racoon's can be just as big of a pain as any other vermin. I cannot tell you how much money ****'s have cost us in feeder timers, protein and corn. If this pest was in his attic I see no problem in getting rid of the ****, I probably would not post pics about the situation but he would be just as dead.

By the way the guy already stated he did not kill the **** so why all the lip?hwell:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> So by that statement I would guess that your home is crawling with roaches/rats.
> 
> I know it is not apples to apples but racoon's can be just as big of a pain as any other vermin. I cannot tell you how much money ****'s have cost us in feeder timers, protein and corn. If this pest was in his attic I see no problem in getting rid of the ****, I probably would not post pics about the situation but he would be just as dead.
> 
> By the way the guy already stated he did not kill the **** so why all the lip?hwell:


In that case it would fall under the "Protection" clause.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary said:


> In that case it would fall under the "Protection" clause.


I guess you feel in physical danger by a roach or a rat?

There were several of yall and I won't waste the time to go back and look up names but there was Gary, Sandollar, Rockhound and a couple claiming to be Capt's that posted up how wrong it was to kill the **** or whatever pest they thought it might have been. Did this guy post up something in the past that yall were just waiting on the excuse to jump his case or are you just bored waiting on hunting season?hwell:

By the way I have put several of those ringtail, corn stealing, timer wrecking little turds in the dirt this year and will not hesitate to add a few more to the pot.:dance:

I really am not trying to stir up the pot but some of yall are getting out of hand with your replies.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I think there needs to be a little more valium in the punch bowl. 

GROUP HUG EVERYBODY!!!


:birthday2


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> First, I am no tree hugger by any means, if you dont believe me look at some of my posts, but I do believe that you should have turned that old mama **** loose. Next,,,,, taking a photo of a shot up animal and then posting it to the world is not too smart.


I agree that is was not too smart to post pics of the results but he did state that *he did not kill* the animal and it was causing damage to a friends property.

But I am happy that he did not turn loose the old mama **** to make more of the little destructive turds. If you have not been personally impacted by some things then maybe you should not post what you think is an educated reply. Myself ****'s have cost me several hundred if not thousand's of dollars in damage.:hairout:

I see no problem in getting rid of the varmits.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Half ****, half chupacabra.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> I guess you feel in physical danger by a roach or a rat?
> 
> There were several of yall and I won't waste the time to go back and look up names but there was Gary, Sandollar, Rockhound and a couple claiming to be Capt's that posted up how wrong it was to kill the **** or whatever pest they thought it might have been. Did this guy post up something in the past that yall were just waiting on the excuse to jump his case or are you just bored waiting on hunting season?hwell:
> 
> ...


You see, you had to go and pull the old trick of naming people and trying to spin something they said into something you wished they said in attempt to elevate your status or whatever your motive is. I never jumped on anyones case. You say we used this to jump on his case, but you did what your accusing us of. You waited like a rookie troll to try and make a point using others as your kill! Now your accusing us of being out of controll with our replies?

Yes, your trying to stir the pot sir! In all due respect, you don't know anything about the OP or the circumstances behind the OPs original post do you? Your just trolling huh?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

i support michael vick


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary said:


> You see, you had to go and pull the old trick of naming people and trying to spin something they said into something you wished they said in attempt to elevate your status or whatever your motive is.
> 
> You waited like a rookie troll to try and make a point using others as your kill! Now your accusing us of being out of controll with our replies?
> 
> Yes, your trying to stir the pot sir! In all due respect, you don't know anything about the OP or the circumstances behind the OPs original post do you? Your just trolling huh?


You claim that I am pulling the "old trick" of naming people and trying to spin something that Yall have posted, how is that an "old trick" of quoting what someone else posted?

How is that the case, I am not spinning **** as you as well as anyone else can go back the 9 or 10 pages and see who posted what, I did not change what someone else posted but rather quoted what had already been posted.

The only thing I did not see in the original post was the pic of the dead **** that was deleted and I don't beleive that it would have made any difference in how I posted my replies.

I am not trying to stir the pot as I don't know you or anyone else from the original poster.

You tell me how I spinned anything into how I wanted it to read, I just quoted what was posted and with my own replies.

By the way you stated I replied to elevate my status, what could that have possibly have been? To add a couple of post to my CP.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary said:


> You waited like a rookie troll to try and make a point using others as your kill! Now your accusing us of being out of controll with our replies?


Are you saying there are experienced troll's? I stated my own opinion and now I was waiting in "Stealth Mode" to use others as my own kill?hwell:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I did not see the original "dead ****" pic, and I don't condone killing and animal that you are unable to identify (might have been some endangered species). But, I will say this: It WAS a racoon. And, I'm really glad this wasn't posted in the Hunting Forum. Because those of us in the Hunting Forum regularly kill stuff. And ***** (corn stealing, feeder destroying vermin as we affectionately call them) are very high on our collective hit lists. This has gotten blown WAY out of proportion!! Of course that is just one man's opinion.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I did not see the original "dead ****" pic, and I don't condone killing and animal that you are unable to identify (might have been some endangered species). But, I will say this: It WAS a racoon. And, I'm really glad this wasn't posted in the Hunting Forum. Because those of us in the Hunting Forum regularly kill stuff. And ***** (corn stealing, feeder destroying vermin as we affectionately call them) are very high on our collective hit lists. This has gotten blown WAY out of proportion!! Of course that is just one man's opinion.


I agree 100%. I think maybe the lesson to be learned from this is that you never kill something that you are not completely sure of what it is. Never kill animals for the heck of it and last but not least, definitely don't post the pics of your kill on any message board.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pathfinder said:


> I agree 100%. I think maybe the lesson to be learned from this is that you never kill something that you are not completely sure of what it is. Never kill animals for the heck of it and last but not least, definitely don't post the pics of your kill on any message board.


You have much wisdom.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This thread has been going on for a long time, it is on the verge of setting a 2cool record for hits. Not trying to hijack this thread but "What is this thing?"


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Whoooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa this baby blew up!!! Carry on, Im outta here.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Are you saying there are experienced troll's? I stated my own opinion and now I was waiting in "Stealth Mode" to use others as my own kill?hwell:


relax, you just threatened Gary's master-troll status... he'll get over it :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> relax, you just threatened Gary's master-troll status... he'll get over it :slimer:


I'm trying to read the posts but I have those eye floaters right now. In one eye I have the purple floater and in the other I have that worm thing.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> This thread has been going on for a long time, it is on the verge of setting a 2cool record for hits. Not trying to hijack this thread but "What is this thing?"


Man I dont know but I sure am glad that you killed it :dance:


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

After reading all these post, I feel like going out and killing a dozen ***** and ringtail cats along with armadillo's and skunks. They all eat quail eggs and I like to hunt quail. All of these have been known to carry rabies. If they are getting into your house they need to die. Now I'm going to go hung my oak outside.


----------

